# 13 w/o Dachshund Help!!!



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey all! First thank you for helping me with this problem. And second the ex-girlfriend is now kicked out and never allowed anywhere me or my dogs.


Bought my puppy on June 20th. The female dachshund instantly warmed up and had no problems crate training or anything. As of Wednesday, she has been shaking A LOT and started to hide alot. I didn't know anything at this point and I left for vacation for the weekend. I come back on Sunday to find my girlfriend (EX NOW) smacking and hitting the dog to the point it was bleeding. The dog pissed itself and shit itself everywhere! It cried so loud I thought my ears were going to explode.

Not only did I grab the dog away from her and cover it in a blanket but I called the cops and thank god they came because I was ready to destroy my ex-gf.

Now its Wednesday and she is afraid of all human contact.

Monday-Wednesday the following happens.
1) Sleep in her pet traveler over night next to my bed.
2) I take her out first thing in the morning after I wake up. I also take my other 3 year old Dachshund with me as well.
3) After the walk (during which she poops and pees), we start to walk back and she is afraid of entering the first doorway. My other dog does this as well which has me thinking how long has she been doing this. As of this morning, both dogs will run up the stairs normally.
4) Once we go inside, its breakfast time where they devour the food and water. Wait 30 more mins and go for another walk.
5) After the walk, they go into their separate cages where they sleep without anxiety.
6) Lunchtime walk 6 hours later and more grub.
7) 4 o'clock walk with 7PM grub.
8) 9PM walk


While at home, she will run away and hide in the corner or next to my other dog. When I go close to her she gets really submissive and sometimes she urinates out of fear.



What can I do to make her trust me again. I assume that's the main problem because of what my ex-gf did.

Or is it too late and she needs to a home?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

toss her a treat every time you pass her, don't purposely go up to her unless she needs a walk and then give her a treat as you approach her (tossing treats before hand). Anytime she comes up to you, treat, anytime she's not afraid of you, treat. It will take time but she will slowly start to trust you again. I'm sorry this has happened to you and your dogs  just be patient with her


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for your quick response!

I will try this as soon as I get home at 4. 

She has no problem sleeping on my stomach or chest when Im laying on the couch. But just walking around her or looking at her freaks her out.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor thing! Kudos to you for ditching the woman! Can she be charged with animal cruelty? 

I think it will just be a matter of time and patience for the pup to learn that bad things aren't going to happen when people are around. I second the suggestion of dropping/tossing her treats when you walk by, something really awesome! It doesn't need to be a big treat, just something extra enticing. I hope she learns to trust you again quickly! And that you post pictures. <3 doxies


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

At least you were able to catch her before she really, really hurt this dog.

I agree with what kcomstoc said. Don't force yourself near her or her with you, but just speak kindly to her, toss her treats, try to get her trust up again.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How horrible for this to have happened! :jaw: I agree, your pup will recover if you give her time and space. Make sure you're a source of wonderful, amazing things for her.


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for all the tips!!! I really appreciate it!

She has been charged with animal cruelty. From what I gather, Im going to be counter sued so I can drop charges on her. Wont happen.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Agreed with everyone else. Don't force attention on her, toss treats, and be trustworthy when she seeks you out - that is, act consistently kind and gentle - and she will learn to trust you.


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

First two are the Piebald Female Dachshund (Joan.....afters Joan of Arc)
The bottom one is my black and tan 3 year old rescue dog (Noah like Noahs Ark)


Hes my designated driver 

Enjoy it all


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  that's too bad that your ex was well crazy  poor little puppy (any dog) doesn't deserve that


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Having your other dog there should help as she will see you giving him treats and patting him. The treats do not have to be very big so you can give her lots. Love her color.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Your pups are gorgeous - I just can't believe how someone can be so cruel, but sadly there are some dreadful people in the world. Good on you for dumping her and what a cheek to be planning to counter sue!


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Why don't you call animal control and have her charged with animal cruelty. There's no excuse for beating a puppy to the point where it bleeds. I'm not kidding by the way. Call them.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

seaboxador said:


> Why don't you call animal control and have her charged with animal cruelty. There's no excuse for beating a puppy to the point where it bleeds. I'm not kidding by the way. Call them.


Op has done that



PabloVaBeach said:


> Thank you for all the tips!!! I really appreciate it!
> 
> *She has been charged with animal cruelty*. From what I gather, Im going to be counter sued so I can drop charges on her. Wont happen.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep us updated as it goes  hope she starts trusting you again


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry, I missed that part. 

I'd get a lot of bacon and get some solo time with the dog and be really patient. I'm sure you can win the puppy's trust back, but it'll take time.


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Update:

On walks, shes happy and wags her tail when I speak to her. Once we go around the block and start getting close to the house it stops.

Last night, fell asleep on the couch with my older dachshund, I woke up to find her sleeping next to me. 

I have been using lots of treats and so far so good. When Im awake and walking around, she hides.


Lets see how this progresses.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Time will heal her. I personally don't know how you kept from hurting this b****. I do not have that much self control.

I'm also not sure how she can counter sue you, considering she was beating the snot out your dog. She's looking at an embarrassing court date.


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Trust me, there are many holes in the wall because of that incident. I also have a problem with self control.


She can counter sue to make me drop the charges. I will not, under any circumstances do that.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Just keep being patient, you said when you woke up she was sleeping next to you  that's a good sign. Just keep dropping treats if you walk by her or if she is away from you and you are sitting on the couch and she shows interest in you give her a treat....I know you'll win back her trust


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Update:

As of 1:50AM July 7th, Joanie is no longer with us. She had developed a blood clot and had a seizure. She well from the top step of the stairs all the way down and became very limp. She could not move and was barely breathing. I was in NYC at this time so I took her to the vet in Forest Hills at midnight and they did everything they could for her. 

She had low blood pressure and could barely breath. The doc came out with an estimate for about 7 thousand which included a blood transfusion, surgery, among many other things. They estimated that the internal bleeding was from a previous accident (im guessing the ex-gf). 

The doctor said her chances were very low and that she wouldnt make it even if we did all that work. After about 20 minutes of holding her and seeing her in pain, they euthanized her in my arms.

I never cried like this before. It was the worst experience in my life. I will go out of my way to make my ex-girlfriend pay for this. 

Also, on a side note, I contacted the breeder today (during one of the worst rides back to Virginia) and I explained the whole story including what my ex did. Out of the kindness of her heart, she will be giving me her sister for free. This somewhat made me smile, but a beautiful life was lost at the hand of a sadistic evil b!tch.

May Joanie forever rest in peace.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

PabloVaBeach said:


> Update:
> 
> As of 1:50AM July 7th, Joanie is no longer with us. She had developed a blood clot and had a seizure. She well from the top step of the stairs all the way down and became very limp. She could not move and was barely breathing. I was in NYC at this time so I took her to the vet in Forest Hills at midnight and they did everything they could for her.
> 
> ...


 I am SO sorry for your loss, I am crying from this heartbreaking story  I know that she would've fully recovered from the fear for you and grown to trust you again and it just isn't fair when something like this could've been prevented.  I'm glad the breeder was so understanding about the situation and will be giving you the sister to help you heal a little bit from this though I know she will never replace Joanie  again I am very sorry for your loss  R.I.P. Joanie


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> I am SO sorry for your loss, I am crying from this heartbreaking story  I know that she would've fully recovered from the fear for you and grown to trust you again and it just isn't fair when something like this could've been prevented.  I'm glad the breeder was so understanding about the situation and will be giving you the sister to help you heal a little bit from this though I know she will never replace Joanie  again I am very sorry for your loss  R.I.P. Joanie



Thank you Kcomstoc. It really sucked holding her and seeing that. The worst part was that I stopped in every state from NYC down to Virginia Beach, VA just because my eyes were so watered up. I couldnt see anything and I couldnt stop thinking about it. She was so beautiful.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

PabloVaBeach said:


> Thank you Kcomstoc. It really sucked holding her and seeing that. The worst part was that I stopped in every state from NYC down to Virginia Beach, VA just because my eyes were so watered up. I couldnt see anything and I couldnt stop thinking about it. She was so beautiful.


She really was, when do you get the sister? are you going to be able to handle seeing the sister every day? I know this is a very hard time for you especially since it happened so recently


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear this! I really really hope the girl responsible for this is brought to justice and gets what's coming to her. Just awful. :/


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn, I'm sorry to hear this. sucks.

If I can ask, did she fall from having a clot->seizure, or did she develop this after she fell? If her death was in any way related to what that b**** did, get the vet to let you take the reports to court. Run her into the ground.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm glad the puppy is doing better. I'd focus on that anger issues though. There are plenty of times with a pup that you need to control your emotions.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> I'm glad the puppy is doing better. I'd focus on that anger issues though. There are plenty of times with a pup that you need to control your emotions.


 You seriously need to actually READ the posts, the puppy died  so I wouldn't comment on the anger issues because I'd be pretty pissed too


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Much love to you. 



HollowHeaven said:


> Damn, I'm sorry to hear this. sucks.
> 
> If I can ask, did she fall from having a clot->seizure, or did she develop this after she fell? If her death was in any way related to what that b**** did, get the vet to let you take the reports to court. Run her into the ground.


This ^^^ I'm not usually a vindictive or litigious person, but if your ex was in any way responsible, she needs to be brought to justice for causing such a senseless tragedy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very very sorry.

What a horrible thing to have happened all the way around. I hope justice is served. Justice for Joanie!

RIP sweet little girl .... Heaven has better plans for you.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I am so sorry! I don't even know what to say.


----------



## rexian (May 5, 2013)

Treats, cuddles and lots of praises when your dog acts like being unafraid. Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It amazes me how people just post without reading what's already been said.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> It amazes me how people just post without reading what's already been said.


 Right?!?! that would make me (if I was the OP) frustrated and sad (for having to remind people that should already know because you already told them)


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

I just ignore them to be honest.

Doctor said that she had recent trauma which would have developed the blood clot which led to the bad chain of events.

I do have paperwork stating this and I will be bringing this to court with me. Considering that it will take 1.5 months to see a judge, I am already building a case with my lawyer. 

And yes kcomstoc, I will be able ok to see her every day. I am picking her up tomorrow.

And thank you all for the support. Has not been easy and I am still depressed, just feel even worse for my 3 year old. He lays next to her play pen when I am not around and it hurts.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWE  that's so sad, poor little guy....maybe the new puppy will cheer both of you up a little bit, put lots of pictures on here ok?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

PabloVaBeach said:


> and it hurts.


Honestly, it hurts me just to read this thread. I can't even BEGIN to imagine you and your son's anguish. My heart goes out to both of you, sincerely.

Brighter days ahead, keep your chin up.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

I am so sorry your devastating loss. It's so horrible.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news about Joanie. RIP and Justice for Joanie. (I'm not a vindictive person but your ex deserves to pay for what she did to a poor defenceless animal).

It sounds like you and your son will give her sister a very happy life.


----------



## PabloVaBeach (Jul 3, 2013)

Should have been more specific....by 3 year old I meant my doxin not a child. Sorry for the confusion.


And thank you all. I am ready to get her but had to push the date back until Thursday.

Lots of work this week.

Will post tons of pics.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

oh now I feel silly because I knew you had another dog, can't wait for pictures


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a spam bot... they copy/paste a sentence from an earlier post in a thread, and they always link to an off-site smilie image. Later, the company can switch out the smilie for an ad that has the same address, so all of a sudden the ad will show up in every post the spam bot made. The DF mods catch them quickly, though, and remove all their posts.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> That's a spam bot... they copy/paste a sentence from an earlier post in a thread, and they always link to an off-site smilie image. Later, the company can switch out the smilie for an ad that has the same address, so all of a sudden the ad will show up in every post the spam bot made. The DF mods catch them quickly, though, and remove all their posts.


 oh...how can you tell? that's really odd


----------

